# uncle bens sweet and sour



## Marier (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone know what carbs  are in this  ???


----------



## macast (Jan 27, 2012)

hi Marier.... I buy the one with extra pineapple which is 500g in total..... the carbs as listed are 19.9g (of which 16.5 are sugars) per 100g.  probably really bad.... but I enjoy it with a small portion of brown rice and extra veggies as a treat 

ps.... and chicken in it too lol


----------



## Marier (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you    ohhh dear is having it really bad will it upset my sugars ???


----------



## macast (Jan 27, 2012)

Marier said:


> Thank you    ohhh dear is having it really bad will it upset my sugars ???



doesn't upset mine too much if I add chicken and eat with a small portion of brown rice    and I never have a dessert course after ;-)

don't know how it affects anyone else.  but then we are all different.  and I suppose it depends how large a portion you have too.  I eat about a third of it


----------



## Marier (Jan 27, 2012)

I am havn roughly  100 gms of boild rice  ( mayb smaller)as also having  small portion mayb 50 gms chips   Got my book out  and wrote down  what 100gm ,200gms and 300 gms portion is  and carbs beside it so i  know iv givn myself the correct Insulin to cover  and will see how BG is 4 hrs after eating  but may do a test 2 hrs after eating  
Thanks


----------



## Marier (Jan 27, 2012)

Forgot to say havn Chicken


----------



## margie (Jan 27, 2012)

Marier said:


> I am havn roughly  100 gms of boild rice  ( mayb smaller)as also having  small portion mayb 50 gms chips   Got my book out  and wrote down  what 100gm ,200gms and 300 gms portion is  and carbs beside it so i  know iv givn myself the correct Insulin to cover  and will see how BG is 4 hrs after eating  but may do a test 2 hrs after eating
> Thanks



One word of caution when it comes to the carbs in pasta and rice make sure you know whether you are looking at the cooked weight or raw weight. Carbs per 100g is less for the cooked product than the raw due to water being part of the cooked weight.


----------



## Marier (Jan 27, 2012)

Margie 
Thanxs yes  im familier with cook and uncookd weights  Its in ma wee book of tricks


----------



## lizabetic (Jan 27, 2012)

I've just bought a 'light' version if you are interested!!


----------



## Marier (Jan 27, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmm Tell me more


----------



## macast (Jan 27, 2012)

just had Uncle Ben's Sweet and Sour with extra Pineapple.  fried 200g chicken breasts in olive oil and added 150g mushrooms and then the jar of S&S...... had a third of it with 100g of brown rice 

BG reading was 5.0 before eating..... and was 8.3 two hours later

I don't think this is much of a spike .... is it?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd be happy with that macast!


----------



## Marier (Jan 28, 2012)

done my chicken in egg and flour and deep fryd had  100 g boiled rice  and 200gms of sweet n sour sauce 
so rice = 3cp,s
sauce  = 4cp s
chips   = 2.5    = 9.5 

but had 9 1/2 inits of QA  that was at 6.15pm

8.15 pm  BG  4.1 had 1 cp  just tested it  9.30 pm and its 9.4 
did i have correct amount of QA to carbs  
???????


----------



## macast (Jan 29, 2012)

sorry Marier.... I can't help coz I am diet and exercise only.  but my reply will bump this up for you so that others will see it


----------



## Marier (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you  
Marie


----------



## Clarkey (Jan 29, 2012)

If you don't know what carbs is in something before you buy it you can usually find most things on the Sainsbury's website where you can find things like Uncle Ben's. http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp


----------



## macast (Jan 30, 2012)

Marier said:


> done my chicken in egg and flour and deep fryd had  100 g boiled rice  and 200gms of sweet n sour sauce
> so rice = 3cp,s
> sauce  = 4cp s
> chips   = 2.5    = 9.5
> ...



don't think anyone is seeing this part of your question Marier so I'll just bump it up again for you x


----------



## Marier (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks  Guys  I am pretty certain i covered it with right amount  just wanted someone else to check for me  
Marie


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 30, 2012)

Marier said:


> Thanks  Guys  I am pretty certain i covered it with right amount  just wanted someone else to check for me
> Marie



Maybe your levels are still rising after your insulin has finished peaking, I used to always split my injection if having chinese/indian/pasta/rice/pizza. 3/4 of dose +10% up front and 1/4 an hour later, always worked for me when I was on MDI...the only way I could avoid spiking.......before my pumping days!


----------



## Marier (Jan 30, 2012)

Possibly  but thanks  is it very confusing at time s 
M


----------

